# barrel surface rust clean up



## supajeep1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a shotgun that has some light surface rust on the barrel. My question is, What is a safe way of cleaning it off without harming the blued barrel?


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2008)

OOOO steel wool and oil/WD-40...rub LIGHTLY.

Also do NOT store in a padded/zipper case.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 18, 2008)

go to the grocery store & get "stainless steel" chore boy...it will come in a little gray square package w/ 2 in a pack...

drop a little oil on the spot & rub away.



*****make sure you get the stainless steel version


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2008)

VANCE said:


> go to the grocery store & get "stainless steel" chore boy...it will come in a little gray square package w/ 2 in a pack...
> 
> drop a little oil on the spot & rub away.
> 
> ...



He said "blued barrel"


----------



## VANCE (Sep 18, 2008)

the stainless alloy they use  is softer than carbon steel


----------



## VANCE (Sep 18, 2008)

they make a copper version too

but you will have to use more oil & a nylon brush to remove the copper marks


----------



## weagle (Sep 18, 2008)

I use 0000 steel wool and any sort of penetrating oil.  WD-40 works fine and this is the only time I have any use for the stuff on a firearm.

Anyway, I go after it like I'm trying to rub the bluing off and I have yet to be able to do any harm to the bluing.  It will take the rust off though.  If you have any difficult spots, you can scratch the rust away with a copper penny.  Again you can rub as hard as you like and it will take the rust off but not damage the blue.

The copper scouring pads you can buy at the dollar store work well also.

Weagle


----------



## Doyle (Sep 19, 2008)

Same thing, but I use Breakfree CLP as the lubricant.   I don't use WD-40 because I don't want to risk leaving any on the insides and having it gunk up.   CLP is good internal lubricant, so any overspray into the internals is ok.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 19, 2008)

Amen on not using WD40 on any firearm....

personally I use some Corrosion-X and 0000 Steel wool.


----------



## supajeep1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. went with the 000o steel wool and break free. gun looks as new as the day my dad gave it to me. thanks again.


----------

